
BPMN 2.0 rendering toolkit and web modeler - plumeria
http://bpmn.io/
======
SchizoDuckie
All I wanted to know is 'what the hell is bpnm' but apparently that's a
question that never gets asked.

~~~
prof_hobart
Business Process Modelling Notation - a formal notation for describing
steps/rules/roles etc in business processes, e.g. order processing.

It's both a documentation notation that can be used by analysts and managers,
and (at least in later versions) an executable language that can be used for
running those processes.

~~~
dragonwriter
Technically, that name was the pre-2.0 name; BPMN 2.0 changed the name to
"Business Process Model and Notation".

------
cheradenine01
The license starts off with the typical 'without restriction', then promptly
adds badgeware restrictions.

Shame.

------
kiernan
Has anyone evaluated or started a new project incorporating a BPM
process/execution engine recently?

With so many super old tools available, it seems like it could be hard to tell
which projects have kept up with modern expectations for ease of configuration
and use. That and digging past all the buzzword marketing talk aimed at non-
technicals.

~~~
rufugee
I'm currently in the beginning phases of one. I've been looking at jBPM and
Activiti. This is the first I've heard of Camunda...added to the list to
research.

------
ExpiredLink
Any non-trivial application contains dozens, probably even hundreds, of
workflows, esp. applications disregarded as CRUD. How do you model workflows
for these applications? How do you avoid burying all business logic
inextricably in code? How do you keep graphical representations and code in
sync over time? Over a long time?

------
bobm_kite9
This is pretty sweet. I should really try and understand BPMN better. I'm
assuming you work on this project in some capacity: if so, you might be
interested in looking at my software ([http://kite9.com](http://kite9.com))
which does automatic orthogonal layouts.

------
eliaspro
This is really great. Works even on mobile quite good (except a few minor
rendering issues in the bottom toolbar):
[http://i.imgur.com/WAqAgmq.png](http://i.imgur.com/WAqAgmq.png)

